# Atention Everyone#2! I Finally Did It!



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

as you guys remember my car was recently stolen and since i got it back i had to change the look and i wanted to improve the looks of my car but yet still keep my style ...so here it is tell me what you think!

zenon add-on kit molded to the stock bumper, shaved body lines, kaminari wing, tsuru headlights, hot shot headers, & cai, greddy sp catback, gc coilovers, 
18" volk III 3 piece, nissan cloud white paint.... and btw all the molding and painting was done by myself. 





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Your makeover turned out very nice. Body work looks sharp. Looks so fresh and so clean in all white & no moldings. Always loved that kit on a classic and congrats on the recovery and the new look. Looks damn good to me. :thumbup: 

The only thing I might suggest is to tint the windows, but that's just me.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

very nice. I love the way it looks. How hard was it to mold the zenon kit to the stock bumbers and what did you use? Once again very clean


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice! Clean and simple ride!nice spoiler too! looks good with the kit.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

love it, love the kit, love the shaved moldings, very very nice job. i bet those 18s are harsh on your wheel wells tho.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

2 words jaw droping :jawdrop: :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nows thats a clean classic! FLAWLESS

the only thing i would do is slap on some JDM amber corners to compliment the amder in the tail lights.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> nows thats a clean classic! FLAWLESS
> 
> the only thing i would do is slap on some JDM amber corners to compliment the amber in the tail lights.


Yes, go for the ambers..:thumbup: Amber signals look good on white cars..


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

thanks guys you don't know how relieved i am to finally do the car because i always wondered if i could do it. as for the molding on the bumper to me it wasn't that hard, the hardest part is getting it straight, but i do recomend if you do attempt to do it you should have experience with fiber glass and expoxy. i used urethane exoxy to hold it together, then short hair fiberglass, plastic filler, then a light coat of putty to perfect it. as for the ride with the 18's it feels the same as my 17's which is not bad the olnly differnce i have noticed is that i can't do a u-turn on a street anymore but that's ok with me. :cheers:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

By the way, What type of spoiler do you have?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

that's a kaminari spoiler, it fits perfect!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Very Nice :jawdrop: 

How hard was it to shave the body lines?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

it wasn't that hard but i have done autobody before, it took me a few days for the sides, but the bumpers took me about 2 months considering i didn't work on them all the time because i am a full time student and have a full time job at a cpa firm. but the bumpers where hard to get straight.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

what did you have to do to get the 18 on.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Semper Fi said:


> what did you have to do to get the 18 on.


i got gc coilvers and on the rear strut you have to cut off the bottom of the spring seat of the strut.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

thats the best b13 in the world...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

nacho_nissan said:


> thats the best b13 in the world...



:thumbup: thanks!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

*nice B13*

Yeah i never like any B13 until i saw your car. Mad props. You got a sick car. :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wow!!! I'd steal that car too :thumbup:

I hope you got an alarm.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

lol yeah i do, i need to put a kill switch in it too!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

what do I think? I think its one of the nicest if not THE nicest B13's I've ever seen. 

GTI-R engine and it would DEFINATELY be the best 

PS without tint looks good IMO. if thats what your going for. there's something clean about it.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

blueboost said:


> what do I think? I think its one of the nicest if not THE nicest B13's I've ever seen.
> 
> GTI-R engine and it would DEFINATELY be the best
> 
> PS without tint looks good IMO. if thats what your going for. there's something clean about it.



thanks, i dont want to tint the windows because i plan on making the interior just as nice i will post pics as soon as the interior is ready, which will be soon!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah i seen this car in person a few days ago.... It looks so good.... it kinda made me feel like crap tho... looking at his and how good it looked... just made me think that that is what a nissan should be.... made my SpecV not even fit in


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

CorNut said:


> yah i seen this car in person a few days ago.... It looks so good.... it kinda made me feel like crap tho... looking at his and how good it looked... just made me think that that is what a nissan should be.... made my SpecV not even fit in



nah your spec is nice and clean, trust me i know making a car turn out the way you want doesn't happen overnight! i give props to anyone that fix's up their car tastefully!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow... now that's a well done ride... Man she looks really hot. Congrats.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on getting the car back. Glad to see that the cops do in fact do their jobs.
Usually, Im not one for older nissans, but that is a wicked install. Very clean and its not over the top, it suits the car perfectly. Very nice.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Nicely done. I agree, it is one of the cleanest and nicest to look at B13 Sentra.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

ermm not my cup of tea....makes your car look to big glad you like


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Very P I M P ride..........now I gotta go by my Tsurus and my 18 inch TE37's "limited edition" or CE28's "limited edition"


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

W10DET2020 said:


> Very P I M P ride..........now I gotta go by my Tsurus and my 18 inch TE37's "limited edition" or CE28's "limited edition"


thanks, you should most def. get volks i love volks i think that will be the only kind of rims i will get for my cars! you live in san bernardino? thats koo i go up there once in a while we should meet up some time!


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Hot car!! My bro has a 92 se-r with a primera engine. His is fast but isn't in the best cond. I would recommend swapping that engine. I'm sure you thought about that but it could top your car off perfect.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

very nice


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

holy old thread batman.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

only by 6 months. i've seen older.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dry said:


> holy old thread batman.


It is an old thread, but the car still looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That B13 is definitely the hotness. Very clean :thumbup:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

wow that is a old thread, but its ok :thumbup:


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

I love the cleaness of it!. Nothing too crazy, perfect :thumbup:


----------

